# Vandalismus am Melibokus



## rayc (17. Februar 2009)

am Samstag (14.2) musste ich leider feststellen, das einige Wege am Melibokus mutwillig mit gefällten Bäumen blokiert sind.
Nach Holzernte oder Sturmschäden schaut es für mich nicht aus, da die gefällten Bäume nur auf Wegen liegen. Es sind die Wege betroffen die ab den Gipfel Richtung Bergstrasse gehen und den weissen Balken kreuzen.

Gibt es evt. Zeugen zu diesen Ereignis?

Ray


----------



## Martin187 (17. Februar 2009)

Ist ja ein altbekanntes Problem das dort immer wieder Sachen kaputt gemacht werden die wir gebaut haben.
Aber jetzt hat es wohl andere ausmaße angenommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (17. Februar 2009)

Es handelt sich um Wege die sowohl von Spaziergängern und Bikern genutzt werden. Diese Wege sind sogar auf den TF20-Karten verzeichnet!
Also nichts illegales, ich frage mich wie eine Wegsperrung gerechtfertigt wird, falls es eine seien soll.

ray


----------



## trailjo (17. Februar 2009)

Wenn die Bäume gefällt sind, kannst du davon ausgehen, das es Offizielle waren. Ist bei uns im Taunus Gang und Gäbe, dass bei Fällaktionen oder nach Sturmschäden ein paar strategisch quer über Wege gefallene Bäume bis zu einem halben Jahr liegen gelassen werden, egal ob das ein markierter Wanderweg ist. 
Abgesehen davon, dass Hessen-Forst bei Waldarbeiten bei uns wohl eine Art "verbrannte Erde" Strategie anwendet. Da waren die Panzerüberbungen der Army Rekultivierungsmaßnahmen gegen.


----------



## Martin187 (17. Februar 2009)

Da hast du recht! Die Schäden der Waldmaschinen sind größer als alles was biker je anrichten könnten.


----------



## wawa68 (17. Februar 2009)

Wie war... die ganzen schönene Wege nach Schannenbach hoch sind vollständig in Autobahnen verwandelt. Eine echte Schande.
Allerdings könnte man die querliegenden Bäume auch als "Bau"holz sehen


----------



## sharky (17. Februar 2009)

Martin187 schrieb:


> Da hast du recht! Die Schäden der Waldmaschinen sind größer als alles was biker je anrichten könnten.



die probleme haben wir in bawü genau so. die harvester reißen metertiefe furchen in den boden aber wenn man als biker auf nem 1m breiten weg erwischt wird, muss man sich rechtfertigen, warum. frage mich, ob ich auf nem 2m breiten weniger "schaden" anrichte als auf nem schmaleren weg. mein hinweis an einen förster, dass die harvester viel größere schäden verursachen als ein ganzes bikerudel wurde mit "das ist ja auch deren beruf" kommentiert. 
sei es eben so dass die maschinen schäden anrichten. aber dass hinterher der wald oft jahrelang aussieht wie nachm meteoriteneinschlag find ich ne sauerei. bei mir zuhause haben sie die drei schönsten wege mit kleinen bäumen und abfällen vom holzmachen zugemüllt, so dass man nicht mehr durch kann. größere stämme liegen ebenfalls häufig auch auf größeren wegen. Mir scheint, dass die forstwirte hier recht willkürlich handeln. so viel zum thema wald als naherholungsgebiet für die bevölkerung, man muss ja regelrecht froh sein, dass man nicht von den förstern aus ihrem wald verjagt wird


----------



## Mr. Nice (17. Februar 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> Mir scheint, dass die forstwirte hier recht willkürlich handeln.



Willkür gibt`s nach dt. Recht doch gar nicht... !!

Gruss
chris


----------



## rayc (17. Februar 2009)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> Willkür gibt`s nach dt. Recht doch gar nicht... !!
> 
> Gruss
> chris



Das scheint ja der Fall zu sein.

Es handelt sich am Melibokus nicht um die übliche Holzernte, sonst sehe es da anders aus!
Ich glaube inzwischen das es eine gezielte Massnahme ist um bestimme Wege zu sperren.

Falls es als Wegsperrung gedacht ist, ist es nur eine Frage von wenigen Wochen bis Spaziergänger eine Umgehung getrampelt haben. Das dann Biker nachfolgen ist doch klar 

Ich kenne nur eine erfolgreiche Wegsperrung am Melibokus, und die ist am Darsberg. Da steht sogar ein Verbotsschild und der Hinweis, das es sich um eine Ruhezone für das Wild handelt.
Okay, ich kenne noch eine zweite, ebenfalls in der Nähe des Darsbergs, da wurde jeden zweiten Meter ein Baumstamm quer gelegt.

Dagegen ist die Aktion oben am Gipfel schon als halbherzig zu bezeichnen.
Also war es ein offizielle Aktion und wer verantwortet diese und warum?

Ray


----------



## Mr. Nice (17. Februar 2009)

rayc schrieb:


> Also war es ein offizielle Aktion und wer verantwortet diese und warum?Ray



Da hilft wahrs. nur eine Anfrage beim zuständigen Revierförster weiter!! Müsste lt. Tabelle ( http://www.hessen-forst.de/forstaemter/lampertheim_150/kontakt/ansprechpartner.htm), Hr. E. sein.

Gruss
chris


----------



## trailjo (17. Februar 2009)

Gib dich am besten als Wanderfreund mit kleinen Kindern aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MUD´doc (17. Februar 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> die probleme haben wir in bawü genau so. die harvester reißen metertiefe furchen in den boden aber wenn man als biker auf nem 1m breiten weg erwischt wird, muss man sich rechtfertigen, warum. frage mich, ob ich auf nem 2m breiten weniger "schaden" anrichte als auf nem schmaleren weg. mein hinweis an einen förster, dass die harvester viel größere schäden verursachen als ein ganzes bikerudel wurde mit "das ist ja auch deren beruf" kommentiert.
> sei es eben so dass die maschinen schäden anrichten. aber dass hinterher der wald oft jahrelang aussieht wie nachm meteoriteneinschlag find ich ne sauerei. bei mir zuhause haben sie die drei schönsten wege mit kleinen bäumen und abfällen vom holzmachen zugemüllt, so dass man nicht mehr durch kann. größere stämme liegen ebenfalls häufig auch auf größeren wegen. Mir scheint, dass die forstwirte hier recht willkürlich handeln. so viel zum thema wald als naherholungsgebiet für die bevölkerung, man muss ja regelrecht froh sein, dass man nicht von den förstern aus ihrem wald verjagt wird



Wie bei Sharky in BaWü, genauso bei uns im Westfalen. Hier habe ich sogar den Fall erlebt, 
dass die Naturschutzschilder am Eingang des Waldes entfernt wurden, bevor die Harvester
in den Wald eingedrungen sind. Alles nur, damit währenddessen niemand sagen kann: Hey, 
die sind bewußt in das Naturschutzgebiet gefahren, um die Waldwege mit Boden-Boden-Raketen
umzuwälzen.
Aber wenn unsereins mal mit dem Fahrrad im Wald auf den Wegen unterwegs ist...
Weltuntergang


----------



## Eggbuster (18. Februar 2009)

Da wir uns gerade mit einem ähnlichen Thema beschäftigen...


----------



## rayc (18. Februar 2009)

Eggbuster schrieb:


> Da wir uns gerade mit einem ähnlichen Thema beschäftigen...



Das ist die Frage, ob es "nur" Zufall ist oder ein Zusammenhang besteht?

Ray


----------



## Martin187 (18. Februar 2009)

@rayc

Mr.Nice hat dir ja ne Email geschickt, daraus ist doch zu erkennen das es zusammenhänge gibt!

Ich werde auf jeden Fall am 1.März an der Burg sein.


----------



## Mr. Nice (18. Februar 2009)

rayc schrieb:


> Das ist die Frage, ob es "nur" Zufall ist oder ein Zusammenhang besteht?
> 
> Ray



Hmh, gute Frage....

Beim Zufall handelt es sich um den Übergang aus einer Ausgangssituation, die mehrere Endsituationen ermöglicht, in genau eine dieser Endsituationen, wobei zum einen keine erkennbare Ursache für das Zustandekommen dieser einen Endsituation vorliegt und zum anderen bei wiederholtem Vorliegen derselben Ausgangssituation auch die anderen Endsituationen eintreten können.

Lt. Gesetzesgrundlage wird sich das Forstamt hierauf § 5 berufen: http://www.gvbl.hessen.de/gesetze/86_Forstwesen/86-25-ReitVO/ReitVO.htm

Gruss
chris


----------



## wawa68 (18. Februar 2009)

Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, ist aber doch als Sperrung ausschliesslich eine Beschilderung vorgesehen.
Wenn eine solche Beschilderung vorgenommen werden soll, muß eine Anhörung der Nutzer, auch der Radler, stattgefunden haben.

Ein Sperren der Wege durch Verrammeln mit Bäumen ist von der Verordnung nicht abgedeckt...
oder seh ich da was falsch??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aradriel (22. Februar 2009)

Darf man die Wege eigentlich selbst frei räumen? Also das Holz natürlich nicht abtransportieren aber als nicht offizieller zumindest zur Seite räumen?

Klingt trivial aber ansonsten kann eine Stihl und zwei Leute an einem Vormittag eine Menge erreichen


----------



## iceCalt (22. Februar 2009)

aradriel schrieb:


> Darf man die Wege eigentlich selbst frei räumen? Also das Holz natürlich nicht abtransportieren aber als nicht offizieller zumindest zur Seite räumen?
> 
> Klingt trivial aber ansonsten kann eine Stihl und zwei Leute an einem Vormittag eine Menge erreichen



Fiele das nicht dann unter "Wegräumen zur Sicherheit der Allgemeinheit"?

Ansonsten bei örtlichen Beamten mit dieser Frage ansprechen (;


----------



## Martin187 (22. Februar 2009)

Wie haben schon viel weggeräumt auch ohne Stihl! Mit 3 Mann und einer Handsäge lässt sich auch einiges machen!


----------



## lukas3002 (23. Februar 2009)

Also ich kenn den Hrn. E. dem sein Sohn is bei mir in der Klasse.

Der Herr E. is n ziemlich cooler Typ ich glaub nicht, dass der irgendwas gegen Biker hat und ich glaub auch nicht, dass der sowas veranlassen würde.

Ich glaub der sieht so Sachen relativ locker und der müsste auch mit sich reden lassen.


----------



## Martin187 (24. Februar 2009)

lukas3002 schrieb:


> Also ich kenn den Hrn. E. dem sein Sohn is bei mir in der Klasse.
> 
> Der Herr E. is n ziemlich cooler Typ ich glaub nicht, dass der irgendwas gegen Biker hat und ich glaub auch nicht, dass der sowas veranlassen würde.
> 
> Ich glaub der sieht so Sachen relativ locker und der müsste auch mit sich reden lassen.




Er persönlich hat es aber am Telefon bestätigt!
Ich kanns auch nicht so ganz verstehen, der Herr E. hat mich mal an einem anderen Berg bei uns beim bauen" erwischt" und hat erst gesagt alles muss weg. Nach ein bisschen Freundlicher unterhaltung hat er mir dann erlaubt alles stehen zu lassen solange nicht dazu kommt und ich musste ihm versprechen das wenn jemand anderes an dieser Stelle was dazu baut das ich es sofort wieder abreise.

Das Problem am Meli sind halt einfach die vielen Biker.
Und die Kidis die in der Rinne bauen ohne vorher drüber nachgedacht zu haben!

Gruß Martin


----------



## Mr. Nice (24. Februar 2009)

Martin187 schrieb:


> Das Problem am Meli sind halt einfach die vielen Biker.
> Und die Kidis die in der Rinne bauen ohne vorher drüber nachgedacht zu haben!
> Gruß Martin



That`s it!!

Gruss
chris

Ps.: Hab hier noch zwei lustige Artikel gefunden http://www.sueddeutsche.de/gesundheit/792/443531/text/ und http://www.sueddeutsche.de/gesundheit/789/443528/text/


----------



## jatschek (24. Februar 2009)

Was für viele Biker? Größtenteils sieht man da nur die Lycratragenden CC Biker, die ihr Bike selbst die 3 Stufen an der Meliplattform runtertragen und dann die Waldautobahn wieder runterrollen. 

Der eigentlich versperrte Weg wird doch von den meisten Bikern garnicht befahren. Genauso sieht es in der Rinne aus. Die Rinne ist nicht unbedingt ein Puplikumsmagnet, wo jeder Wanderer oder Jogger entlang kommt. Da fühlt sich keiner gestört oder dergleichen. Aber dennoch sind nur diese Wege versperrt (gewesen  ).


----------



## Martin187 (24. Februar 2009)

Mr. Nice schrieb:


> That`s it!!
> 
> Gruss
> chris
> ...





Schöner Zeitunsartikel!

Ja wir biker sind schuld an allem! Aids, BSE, Waldsterben! Gibts ja alles erst so lange wie uns Biker.

Ich bin heute wieder am Meli "Zimmeraufräumen"

Gruß Martin


----------



## jatschek (24. Februar 2009)

Martin187 schrieb:


> Ich bin heute wieder am Meli "Zimmeraufräumen"
> 
> Gruß Martin



Coole Sache.


----------



## Martin187 (24. Februar 2009)

Hallo

Also der Meli ist wieder komplett befahrbar! 
Wir haben und nett mit einem Wanderer unterhalten der selbst MTBler ist aber zugegeben hat das er auch Stöcke auf den Weg legt (nein wir haben ihn nicht zerhackt und vergraben)
Ihn stören die Fahrspuren und ausspülungen durch den Regen!

Ich habe ihn gebeten das zulegen der Wege zu unterlassen! PS: Am Einstig kurz nach den ersten Stück hat sich die Wegführung geändert! Wenns nicht mehr geht 10m nach Links und da gehts weiter!!!

Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wawa68 (24. Februar 2009)

Wow!!!
Wollte morgen helfen... jetzt muß ich wohl hüpfen 
Bin schon super gespannt


----------



## Martin187 (24. Februar 2009)

Ach nur ne Info:

Ein Stück der Strecke haben wir EXTRA verbaut gelassen das man es nicht fahren kann, weil dort die Spurrillen wirklick sehr tief waren und sich dort die Erde mal erholen soll!


----------



## Martin187 (24. Februar 2009)

wawa68 schrieb:


> Wow!!!
> Wollte morgen helfen... jetzt muß ich wohl hüpfen
> Bin schon super gespannt





Die Sprüge müssen noch alle mit Muttererde bedeckt werden! Da ist noch genug zu tun!

Also rann an die Buletten!


----------



## wawa68 (25. Februar 2009)

dann sollte ich wohl einen Klappspaten mitnehmen


----------



## X-Präsi (25. Februar 2009)

Nur zur Info: 

anscheinend gibts für den kompletten Odenwald Überlegungen, das "MTB-Problem" zu lösen, dass man allerortens zu sehen scheint. Das hier scheint eine pragmatische   Maßnahme der Forstverwaltung zu sein, biker erstmal von den Trails fernzuhalten....

Der Geopark muss sich wohl gerade mit den Gemeinden kurz schließen und der Forst ist auch mit dabei. Bis jetzt habe ich aber keine offizielle Bestätigung auf meine Nachfrage hin, geschweige denn eine Einladung an die Biker, teilzunehmen. 

Wenns was Offizielles gibt, dann neue News...


----------



## aradriel (25. Februar 2009)

Aeh, welches "MTB-Problem" im Odenwald? Ich weiss zwar nicht wie oft die Freerider ihre (jetzt nicht wirklich zahlreichen) Kurse abgerissen bekommen, aber welches generelle MTB-Problem soll es denn bei den ganzen Autobahnen überhaupt geben?! Das man mal wirklich einen Trail findet den man als solchen bezeichnen kann, is ja wirklich die Aussnahme. Ganz anders da die Pfalz aber da ticken die Leute auch anders, da lächelt man Radfahrer erstmal an...


----------



## wurstendbinder (26. Februar 2009)

wer im odenwald ein "MTB-problem" diagnostiziert, muss unter wahrnehmungsstörungen, verfolgungswahn oder verwandten psychosen leiden.


----------



## lukas3002 (26. Februar 2009)

ja sry ihr habt recht ich hab ma nachgefragt da hatter des auch gesagt.


----------



## Martin187 (26. Februar 2009)

So liebn Dimb Leute, gibts was neues?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aradriel (26. Februar 2009)

Martin187 schrieb:


> So liebn Dimb Leute, gibts was neues?


Ich glaub nicht das es hierzu täglich neue Erkenntnisse geben wird aber evt hab ich ja was übersehen


----------



## Martin187 (27. Februar 2009)

aradriel schrieb:


> Ich glaub nicht das es hierzu täglich neue Erkenntnisse geben wird aber evt hab ich ja was übersehen



Es gab Gestern Tätigkeiten von der Dimb bei einer Veranstaltung und darüber würde ich gerne was erfahren!


----------



## Martin187 (28. Februar 2009)

Kurze Info:

http://www.echo-online.de/suedhessen/static/719643.htm


----------



## Mr. Nice (28. Februar 2009)

Zitat:
Eine Arbeitsgruppe soll nun eine Alternative zur Rinne finden. âWir haben Kriterien fÃ¼r ein Suchraster besprochen.â In Frage kÃ¤men Strecken, auf denen weniger Nicht-Biker den Weg kreuzen und auf denen die Erosion geringer ausfalle. In diesem Prozess sollen die Vereine einbezogen werden, verspricht MÃ¼ller.

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt ob und welche Vereine mit eingebunden werden. Solange aber da der Odenwaldclub mit involviert ist "gute Nacht"...

Gruss
chris


----------



## Micro767 (28. Februar 2009)

Zitat:
Darüber habe es am vergangenen Donnerstag eine behördeninterne Sitzung gegeben. Forst- und Naturschutzbehörden unter Leitung des Geoparks waren dabei, erzählt Müller

Und allen anderen wurde die Tür vor der Nase zugeschlagen !


----------



## LarsLipp (1. März 2009)

Hi,

ich lese raus, dass die Rinne erst zugemacht wird, wenn es eine Ausgleichsstrecke gibt. Die finden die bestimmt in Tschechien oder so.

Mal sehen, wie das ganze ausgeht. Und was wichtiger ist: was dann passiert!

Und mal sehen wie es bei uns weitergeht. Wenn die Rinne drüben zu ist, wird mehr am Meli gefahren...

Egal: wir fahren weiter: wo ein  Wille ist, ist auch ein Weg.

Mahlzeit.

larslipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (9. März 2009)

Martin187 schrieb:


> Kurze Info:
> 
> http://www.echo-online.de/suedhessen/static/719643.htm



Gibt es eine andere Quelle, wo man das nachlesen kann.
der obige Link geht leider nicht.

Ray


----------



## Mr. Nice (9. März 2009)

LionelCSG schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Heute ist endlich der Artikel über die Rinne im Echo. Hier der Link:
> 
> -->Echo-Artikel über die Frankenstein-Rinne



HR4 Beitrag --> http://www.file-upload.net/download-1495121/rinnebeitraghr4.mp3.html

Gruss
chris


----------



## K!vin (9. März 2009)

abend,
ich wohne in alsbach und fahre eig nur dirts, aber so langsam bekomme ich schon bock auf trails und solche faxen und wollte mal fragen wo ich denn hier so unterhalb vom melibokus, sprich über alsbach, zwingenberg trails finde

gruß kevin


----------



## Martin187 (9. März 2009)

@Kevin ist immer kacke sowas zu beschreiben! Einfach mal mit fahren.
Mittwoch sind wir wieder unterwegs!

Schau mal in die Feierabendrunde!  
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=286379&page=94

Gruß Martin


----------

